# Busy Christmas in the shop part I



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Wrapping up a week of finishing Christmas Projects for some customers.

Here are a few. 

First... and unrelated to CNC is our Christmas card i painted.. for those of you that use "Sub Contractors to Paint".. Stick.

The second image is a 54" long Sign for Redoubt fishing lodge in Alaska.. a place I got to fish this summer.

Than a Chainsaw bear bench with some CNC Sheep on the back and some CNC bear tracks on the seat.

And Finally a 54 " Spruce Burl carving featuring a loon above the water surface and a trout below.. This was a 4 " thick slab that I milled prior to carving it. 29 carvings shipped in the last 9 days.. tons of sawdust and fun in the shop and at the easel..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you do some nice work...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Plus 1 what Stick said.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

You do set the bar awfully high LOL. Beautiful work!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

How in the world did you get 29 cut and finished in 9 days? Those are some long cuts.

I'm proud of you, Grasshopper!!!

HJ


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Great stuff!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

6 were the flag Eagle piece, and 12 more were variations of that, 4 military emblems, a couple of the carved wolf frames....... hunkered down and ignored the world.. 

9 days vacation well spent..


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Those are amazing!


----------



## danielsheppard (Dec 16, 2015)

I think I like the bench best.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

All are very nicely done.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

danielsheppard said:


> I think I like the bench best.


another vote for the bench...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Scott as usual you you have used your great talents to produce some very beautiful projects. And ... you have been rewarded with the enjoyment you got while spending time in the shop making sawdust.


----------

